# HSSP, heute 20.07



## Uwe G. (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

kommt heute einer zum Treff? Also ich werde wohl nicht kommen. Ihr könnt mich ruhig als Weichei oder Schönwetterbiker betiteln  , aber ich habe einfach keinen Bock auf eine Schlammschlacht  

So oft wie diesen "Sommer" habe ich mein Bike fast 
den ganzen letzten Winter hindurch nicht entschlammen müssen. Erst am Sonntag habe ich mir eine üble Schlammpackung abgeholt....... ooooch, es ist einfach nur shice!!!  

Zur Frustbewältigung werde ich wohl an der Saar entlang nach SLS und wieder zurück  hämmern....   

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## Wiseman (20. Juli 2004)

Hmm, an der Saar entlangjuckeln mit dem MTB und Mückenschwärme futtern. Hört sich nicht sehr verlockend an, genausowenig wie die Schlammschlacht.

Vielleicht melden sich ja noch ein paar, die trotzdem zum HSSP kommen, dann könnte es trotz Schlamm immer noch lustig werden.

Warten wir auf Resonanz.

Grüße,
Wiseman, der gerade im Rahmen seiner sitzenden Fortbildung einen Sonnentanz aufführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (20. Juli 2004)

Ich werde da sein und ich will Schlamm   

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (20. Juli 2004)

...könnte bei mir heute zeitlich eng werden, also nicht auf mich warten (macht Ihr sowieso nicht   )...


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...könnte bei mir heute zeitlich eng werden, also nicht auf mich warten (macht Ihr sowieso nicht   )...



Gib Gas, ich rechne mit dir   

Grüße.


----------



## Uwe G. (20. Juli 2004)

Bei mit ist es wohl auch der allgegenwärtige Wetterfrust und ein blöder Tag noch dazu......  Vielleicht mache ich auch garnix dergleichen. Sondern werfe mich auf die Couch und dröhne mich Sepultura und Forsaken zu....

Zuerst 50min extensiv Sepultura und dann 8x5-7min Forsaken Intensivintervalle....... 

Sorry..... heute ist wohl nicht mein Tag.


----------



## MartinM (20. Juli 2004)

Hei Uwe

Lass dich nicht so hängen
Ist doch nur Matsch   

Also ich bin dabei

Grüße MArtin


----------



## tozzi (20. Juli 2004)

Wird nix heute-komme erst um 17.00 hier raus, heimfahren, umziehen, Umwerfer justieren und dann mit Bike nach SB-zuviel Streß !
Werde heute Abend locker auf Straße fahren.
Wünsche viel Spaß beim Technik-Training


----------



## Wiseman (20. Juli 2004)

Ich bin heute auch nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Pandur (20. Juli 2004)

ab nächster woche bin ich wohl auch mal wieder öfter dabei. 
Auch bei nicht optimalem Wetter.
Aber jetzt muss ich noch fleissig sein. 
Bis dann! Freu mich dann auch mal wieder. 
Eventuell auch wieder Freitag? Oder stehen wieder Rennen an?


----------



## carloz (20. Juli 2004)

Apropos schlamm. Also an meinem m8 es sich gut.
Schade nur das keiner n Bild von uns gem8 hat. Is echt xtrem im Wald momentan   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (21. Juli 2004)

Lieber carlos

die Jungs reden von Schlamm und nicht von ein paar sprenkel Dreck vom Waldweg! Wenn die fertig sind erkennst du nicht mehr die Marke des bikes, es sei denn es war ein Cannondale


----------



## Wiseman (21. Juli 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos schlamm. Also an meinem m8 es sich gut.
> Schade nur das keiner n Bild von uns gem8 hat. Is echt xtrem im Wald momentan



Gah! LOL. Ich schrei mich weg. Wie süüüß. Wie lange musstest Du dein Rad dafür nicht putzen?

*SCNR*

Grüße,
Wiseman, der an seinem Rennrad mehr schlamm hat


----------



## carloz (21. Juli 2004)

na, so etwa ne halbe Stunde rum.
Das Hauptziel warn Fotos für den BW Fred hier, also wäre es sinnvoll schon noch die Marke zu erkennen.
Ich weiß, ich weiß, ich bin eures Schlamm sammelns nich würdig und werde niemals nicht wieder ein einziges Foto hier einstellen, bevor nicht das ganze bike komplett mit Schmutzpartikeln überzogen isch ! ISCH SCHWÖRE !   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Wiseman (21. Juli 2004)

Obwohl ich es eine gelungene und kreative Idee, wenn auch sinnlos, finden würde, wenn wir eine Thread aufmachen, indem wir Fotos von Schlammschlachten veröffentlichen 

Ich würde mal sagen: *Projekt 2004/8 - Schlammschlacht*
Der August wird etwas wärmeren Regen bringen und ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut dafür geeignet. Als Star-Fotograf und Stunt-Movie-Maker wird sich Einheimischer bestimmt gerne zur Verfügung stellen 

In diesem Sinne, warten wir alle auf das gelbe U-Boot, dass kommen wird, um uns zu retten.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Juli 2004)

Klar stell ich mich zur Verfügung   
Momentan hat aber eine Fotosession keinen Sinn, da mein Bike eindeutig zu sauber ist, seht selbst   
Am Sonntag wäre sowas viel eher möglich gewesen, da waren Bikes und Fahrer wirklich schmutzig  

Ich brauch einen Platz im Boot!

Matsch ist Quatsch!


----------



## tozzi (21. Juli 2004)

...he, auf den Bildern sieht man ja immer noch den roten Lehm von Trier !
Da war wohl einer zu bequem sein Bike zu putzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (21. Juli 2004)

Nix da, das ist neuer (roter) Matsch von gestern, warum ich mein Rad nach Trier überhaupt 3 Stunden lang geputzt hab, frag ich mich allerdings auch  

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (21. Juli 2004)

..nur 3 Stunden ? - wußte ich es doch, da kann das Rad ja nicht sauber werden


----------



## 007ike (21. Juli 2004)

Werde heute mal versuchen ne kleine gemütliche Ausfahrt zu wagen, wie siehts denn für Freitag aus, hätte da jemand Lust die WND Tour zu wiederholen? Eventuell die Marathonstrecke zu fahren???


----------



## Wiseman (21. Juli 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Werde heute mal versuchen ne kleine gemütliche Ausfahrt zu wagen, wie siehts denn für Freitag aus, hätte da jemand Lust die WND Tour zu wiederholen? Eventuell die Marathonstrecke zu fahren???



Freitag sieht bei mir super aus. Das kann ich bestimmt einrichten.
Ich könnte zwischen 14:00 und 15:00 Uhr in WND sein... 

Ich wäre für die Marathonstrecke zu haben, allerdings nicht mit einem "Unter 5 Stunden für die 120km"-Schnitt.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (21. Juli 2004)

OK ich könnte früher Schluß machen und dann sagen wir 15 Uhr, mal sehen wer noch will und kann. Aber bitte "nur" die mitteldistanz!!!  
Wenn alle früher können, dann ginge auch 14 Uhr. Denke mal 3-4 Stunden für die ca 62 km. Ich hoffe die 110km waren nur ein Scherz!


----------



## Wiseman (21. Juli 2004)

@007ike: Im Training sind Kilometer durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch noch mehr Kilometer  aber um Dich zu beruhigen, auf die 110km habe ich auch nicht wirklich Lust. Hat sich nur so angehört weil Du "Marathonstrecke" gesagt hast.
Dann muss ich wohl meine Aussage etwas korrigieren: ...nicht mit einem "Unter 2,5 Stunden für die 62km"-Schnitt...

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Juli 2004)

Ich kann nicht - mein Rad ist dreckig


----------



## 007ike (21. Juli 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht - mein Rad ist dreckig



sehr witzig Herr Einheimischer


----------



## 007ike (22. Juli 2004)

Bin gestern schön naß geworden! Ist zur Zeit sehr seltsam der Sommer, naja, ich hoffe mal, dass ich jetzt keine neue Erkältung bekomme!!!

Wie sieht es nun für Freitag aus, wenn ich früher Schluß machen will, bräuchte ich das heute zu wissen um schon mal etwas zu planen. Der Einheimische dürfte sein bike inzwischen sauber haben.

@ Tozzi du hast Recht mit den Explorer bei Nässe, ist mir bisher wirklich noch nie so aufgefallen, da denke ich es liegt echt an der Gummimischung des Supersonics?

@ Wiseman sorry hab mich nicht korrekt ausgedrückt, bin aber wie du für eine Runde ohne Rekordversuche


----------



## Wiseman (22. Juli 2004)

@007ike: also abgemacht, Uhrzeit 15:00 Uhr, Wendalinuspark?

Wer ist denn jetzt noch alles dabei? Ich wäre einer Mitfahrgelegenheit nicht abgeneigt.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (22. Juli 2004)

Okidoki, bin dabei und werde dann Überstunden abfeiern!

dann wären wir ja schon zu zweit!


----------



## tiegerbaehr (22. Juli 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl ich es eine gelungene und kreative Idee, wenn auch sinnlos, finden würde, wenn wir eine Thread aufmachen, indem wir Fotos von Schlammschlachten veröffentlichen
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



@wiesemann: Du braucht keinen neuen Thread, Du kannst Dir einfach die Fotos von Trier anschauen: http://www.malk.de/emcbilder2004/trier/  
Alles andere ist danach nur noch blass und kaum der Rede wert.   

Grüße von einem, der dabei war

Jürgen


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Juli 2004)

Mein lieber Tigerbaehr, hast du eigentlich für deine Schwimm- und Taucheinlage ein Seepferdchen bekommen - das sieht richtig toll aus... Filmreif  

Zu Freitag: Falls tozzi fahren sollte und mich mitnimmt werde ich auch dabei sein, vorrausgesetzt ich habe bis dahin ein fahrtüchtiges Bike, mich hat`s gestern auf einer etwas schnelleren Abfahrt zerlegt, naja viel passiert ist nicht aber Schaltauge und Schaltwerk verzogen, ein paar Speichen krumm und ich hab ein paar blaue Flecken mehr  Michelin ist auch nicht gerade super bei Nässe  

Güße von einem der auch dabei war


----------



## 007ike (22. Juli 2004)

Könnte dir eines meiner HT´s deiner Wahl zur Probefahrt anbieten....


----------



## tozzi (22. Juli 2004)

15.00 Wendalinuspark kann ich einrichten
@Einheimischer: dann so gegen 14.00 bei Dir !
@007ike: Conti- sag' ich doch ! Ich glaube eher es liegt an der Profilierung, vor allem an der sehr schlechten Selbstreinigung, die Contis setzen sich sehr schnell mit Schlamm zu und da bleibt er dann auch ...

Von einem, der ebenfalls dabei war, gelle 007ike


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Juli 2004)

@007ike

danke für das Angebot, aber ich denke ich bekomme es wieder hin.

@tozzi

alles klar, 14:00Uhr alter Racer  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (22. Juli 2004)

juhu


----------



## Moose (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo meine lieben Freunde!
Ein kurzes Update bevor ich nach Spanien fliege: bin gerade in Ratzeburg, habe vor wenigen Stunden mein Boot auf die Reise geschickt und fühle mich mit meiner "hochprofessionellen" Vorbereitung ehrlich gesagt auch nicht viel anders als sonst ( ... I miss my bike and my mtb-mates though!!!). Die National-Einkleidung sieht teilweise aus wie Schlafanzug, denn S ist die kleinste Grösse ... . Egal, ich werde mein bestes geben, der Einteiler passt ja. Mehr Info wie immer unter www.worldrowing.com . 
Am 3.8. müssen wir radeln gehen!!! Ich schlage 17.30 Uhr ab Uni vor.
Wenn ich aus Norwegen zurück komme muss ich gleich wieder nach Ratzeburg (diesmal aber für Geld ... dafür, dass ich neben rudernden Sportstudenten Motorboot fahre ). D.h. ich werde in Neustadt völlig unvorbereitet an den Start gehen, aber ich werde dabei sein!!!
Wenn jemand noch Platz im Auto hat ... wer nimmt mich dann mit?

Ich vermisse Euch tierisch, bin aber auch bald wieder da!
Ganz liebe Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## leeqwar (23. Juli 2004)

@moose:   

@tigerbähr: was ein geiles foto !!! auf dem video sieht man dich leider nur direkt nach dem aufstehen   

@wnd-tour-teilnehmer: ich fahre nur mit, wenn ich berghoch vollrennerfahrer überholen darf   
probiere gegen 15 h da zu sein... wartet aber nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (23. Juli 2004)

@moose, werde versuchen am 03.08. auch da zu sein, wünsche dir nochmal viel Glück und freue mivh schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt mit dir zusammen!!

@leeqwar du darfst uns alle überholen, sogar rückwärts auf dem Vorderrad  

@all WND biker ich hoffe das wir vom Unwetter verschont bleiben


----------



## 007ike (23. Juli 2004)

Gemeldet sind heute morgen schwere Gewitter und da kommt auch schon eins und heute mittag trocken aber bewölkt, also optimal!


----------



## tozzi (23. Juli 2004)

@moose: schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören ! Drücke alle Daumen für das Finale   ; Marathon in Neustadt liegt zeitlich etwas ungünstig, da in Homburg Festa Italiana - falls ich doch mitfahren sollte, bist Du natürlich im tozzi-moose-Bus unser Ehrengast !
@leeqwar: welches Video, auf der EMC-Seite sind nur Bilder von Trier ?


----------



## leeqwar (23. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> @leeqwar: welches Video, auf der EMC-Seite sind nur Bilder von Trier ?



auf dem privatvideo. eventuell kann ich es digitalisieren und online stellen.

euch überholen ? na lass mal, ihr fahrt ja keine campagnolo-gruppen, dann macht es keinen spass


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Juli 2004)

@moose

Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören, wie du siehst vermissen wir dich auch. Ich wünsch dir viel Glück und Erfolg und freue mich riesig auf unsere gemeinsamen Touren und Marathons!

@leeqwar

ich hab mir gerade noch ne Campagnolo Gruppe ans Bike gebastelt, kannst dich also austoben  

Bis später.


----------



## 007ike (24. Juli 2004)

He Freunde, war ne schöne Tour gestern. Auch wenn sie kürzer wie erwartet war, es macht einfach Spaß mit euch zu fahren. Bzw. Bier zu trinken  

@einheimischer, vielleicht sollten wir alle mal einen Gang zurückschalten und einfach wieder zu Tourenfahren zurückkehren und das racen vergessen, wünsche dir auf alle Fälle ne gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (24. Juli 2004)

...ja, war ne schöne, aber verdammt anstrengende Tour ! War so richtig platt, vor fast jedem Berg habe ich mir in die Hose gemacht.Da fährt man einmal ein CC-Rennen...
In unserem Alter sollte man eigentlich nur noch CTF's fahren (Jungspunt Wiseman natürlich ausgenommen)  
Apropos, ist dieses WE irgendwo eine ?


----------



## Wiseman (24. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> In unserem Alter sollte man eigentlich nur noch CTF's fahren (Jungspunt Wiseman natürlich ausgenommen)
> Apropos, ist dieses WE irgendwo eine ?



Ich geniesse noch einige Tage den Vorteil, dass man mir meine Erschöpfung nicht ansieht 
An CTF habe ich auf der Seite von Bikeaholic nur diese hier gefunden:

01. August 2004: 8ème Randonnée des orchidées 25 + 40 + 55 + 70 km (VTT Club d' Hellimer)
Start 7.30 - 11.30 Uhr Salle des fêtes in F-57660 Hellimer.
Info: 0033-3-87018009

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Juli 2004)

Hi,

möchte mich nochmals bei euch entschuldigen, war echt nicht mein Tag gestern, mein Knie und meine allgemeine Gesundheit machen mir doch mehr zu schaffen, als ich mir selbst eingestehe... Werde nächste Woche wohl mal einen Arzt aufsuchen müssen und dann entscheiden wie`s weitergeht, aber ich fürchte, ihr müsst den Rest der Saison ohne mich auskommen   

Traurige Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (24. Juli 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> möchte mich nochmals bei euch entschuldigen, war echt nicht mein Tag gestern, mein Knie und meine allgemeine Gesundheit machen mir doch mehr zu schaffen, als ich mir selbst eingestehe... Werde nächste Woche wohl mal einen Arzt aufsuchen müssen und dann entscheiden wie`s weitergeht, aber ich fürchte, ihr müsst den Rest der Saison ohne mich auskommen
> 
> Traurige Grüße.



Ich wüsste nicht, dass Du einen Fehler gemacht hast, der es wert wäre sich zu entschuldigen.

Ansonsten halt die Ohren steif, das wird schon wieder.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (25. Juli 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wüsste nicht, dass Du einen Fehler gemacht hast, der es wert wäre sich zu entschuldigen.
> 
> Ansonsten halt die Ohren steif, das wird schon wieder.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, denn ich sehe es genau so. Also Einheimischer geh mal zum Onkel Doctor und laß dich checken. Und wenn du nur noch rollen darfst, werden wir uns dir, wenn du willst natürlich anschließen!


----------



## scotty23 (26. Juli 2004)

Moin moin,

werde am 03.08.04 auch mal wieder das Vergnügen haben
mit Euch zu fahren    

Scotty23 der z.Z. aus beruflichen Gründen leider nur noch
Freitags kann :-(

ciao



:


----------



## Wiseman (26. Juli 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Scotty23 der z.Z. aus beruflichen Gründen leider nur noch
> Freitags kann :-(



Ab wann denn Freitags?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## scotty23 (26. Juli 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wann denn Freitags?




Na ab 15:00 Uhr natürlich !

ciao




.


----------



## Uwe G. (27. Juli 2004)

@einheimischer

was'n das?? Zuerst alles gute zum Geburtstag und gleich drauf gute Besserung...?!?!?!?!?

Ich denke, Du solltest echt mal zum Doci gehen und ein Päuschen einlegen. Du haderst ja schon lange mit Deinem Wohlbefinden.

@moose

Dann wasche das Nationaldress doch einfach mal mit 95°.... ich wette das passt dann. Auf jeden Fall sieht es dann witzig aus wenn Du das Ding an hast.....


----------



## Moose (27. Juli 2004)

Uwe G. schrieb:
			
		

> @einheimischer
> 
> was'n das?? Zuerst alles gute zum Geburtstag und gleich drauf gute Besserung...?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...



... es sieht hoffentlich nicht "witzig" aus, weil ich nur ein Hemd drunter habe ... 

Von mir auch noch herzlichen Glueckwunsch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (27. Juli 2004)

SCHRECKLICH!!!
Habe heute doch wirklich eine Klausur geschrieben und mich dann auf ne schöne Tour gefreut. Und war dann 18:30 (oder eher 18:33, ich gebe es zu) vor Halle 6 an der Uni. War aber keiner da. 
Aber scheinbar waren eine halbe stunde vorher paar Radler da. 
Habe ich heute etwas verpasst oder war wirklich keiner da? 
18:00 oder 18:30 oder gar nicht mehr? 
Ich freu mich auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## Christina (27. Juli 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> ... es sieht hoffentlich nicht "witzig" aus, weil ich nur ein Hemd drunter habe ...


Aha, ungeahnte Einblicke in die Welt der Wassersportler.   Sieht aber auf dem Foto ganz passend aus, das Teil. Hast du's jetzt bei 60° gewaschen?   



			
				Moose schrieb:
			
		

> ... Von mir auch noch herzlichen Glueckwunsch!!!


Ähm, dann fang ich mal vorsichtig an, die ersten Glückwünsche und natürlich auch Anfeuerungsrufe in *deine* Richtung zu schicken. Das sieht doch super aus! Ich hoffe, es kam dir während des Rennens so schnell vor, wie es im Ergebnis aussieht. Oder hast du zwischendrin noch ein paar Bojen, Wasserpflanzen oder alte Schuhe eingesammelt, weil dir langweilig war?   
Keep going!!  

@Pandur: War es nicht immer 17:30? Eine Stunde später hätte ich nämlich auch noch geschafft, 17:30 aber mal wieder nicht....


----------



## MartinM (27. Juli 2004)

Von mir auch noch Herzliche Glückwünsche

@Pandur 
18:30 stimmt nur wenn Du die Zeit in Athen oder Kiro mißt   

Martin


----------



## Pandur (28. Juli 2004)

na ja, ich werde es überleben. 
Oder ich ziehe um nach Athen. 
denn 17:30 hätte ich auf keinen Fall geschafft. 
Aber nächsten Dienstag bin ich wieder dabei. da bin ich nicht so lange unterwegs.


----------



## Uwe G. (28. Juli 2004)

@moose

näää, so war nicht gemeint.... ich dachte eher an einen zu kleinen Konfirmationsanzug der es dann 5 Jahre später bei Hochzeit von Onkel Klaus immer tut.....   

Gruß, Uwe


----------

